# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  bitPaintr, portrait painting robot, McLean, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pindar Van Arman

cloudpainter.com/ai-art-blog/category/BitPaintr

"bitPaintr - A Portrait Painting Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

bitPaintr - Artistic Robot Paints Realistic Portraits

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> bitPaintr is a project I am working on to paint portraits with a mixture of artificial intelligence and audience participation. If you want to be part of this project or learn more check out bitPaintr at Kickstarter.com or contact me directly.

----------


## Airicist

bitPaintr - Time Lapse of International Portrait

Published on Nov 5, 2015




> 30 Second time-lapse of a painting that took 24 hours to paint. It was a collaboration between bitPaintr, located in greater Washington D.C. area, and a user in Toronto.

----------


## Airicist

Robot painter
November 6, 2015




> Pindar Van Arman's painting robot at work. (By Elena Goukassian)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch a robot paint incredible pieces of art"

by Danielle Muoio
February 5, 2016

----------

